# Congelamiento aire acondicionado



## jofer (May 23, 2013)

Cordial saludo ,tengo un problema con el aire acondicionado se esta congelando la tuberia y el radiador del split ,creo que no son los sensores ya que el congelamiento casi que lo hace inmediatamente despues de encenderlo si alguien ha tenido una experiencia de este tipo y fue subsanada de pronto lo pueden compartir gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Podría ser poco gas o el ventilador que funciona mal.

Saludos !


----------



## extigi (May 23, 2013)

si es falta de gas, observaras que se te congela una parte del evaporador (el radiador del split, como tu lo llamas), que suele ser la entrada del mismo. Eso es sintoma inequivoco de falta de refrigerante. En el caso de fallar la turbina del split, se congelaria todo por igual. 
Espero que te sirva de ayuda.


----------



## Kebra (May 23, 2013)

A ver, el "radiador" al que haces referencia, ¿dónde está?
Si está en la unidad exterior es el condensador, y si está en la unidad interior es el evaporador.
Si el congelamiento es en el evaporador, como ya te dijeron lo mas probable es que tengas una fuga de refrigerante en algún punto del circuito. De igual manera deberías ver en el condensador, en la válvula de líquido (el tubo mas fino) que hay congelamiento. Si la carga de refrigerante es correcta, probablemente sea que haya humedad en el circuito debido a una instalación sin bomba de vacío, que a pesar de lo que los charlatanes dicen, no es para eliminar el aire del circuito, sino para eliminar la humedad, que es letal para los equipos de refrigeración. A presión atmosférica el agua se evapora a 100°C, en el vacío, se evapora a temperatura ambiente.
Si hay humedad y el equipo tiene capilar de expansión (como la mayoría de los equipos de calidad media y baja) el mismo puede taparse por congelamiento de esas pocas moléculas de agua. Si tiene válvula de expansión (equipos de primera) no debería taparse. 

Dado que el condensador muestra hielo indica que el capilar no está tapado, pero la última gota de refrigerante ya ingresa evaporada al evaporador.

Si queres controlar la presión del refrigerante, necesitás dos elementos fundamentales sin los cuales es imposible medir correctamente la presión correcta. Si, dos. Los que cargan con manómetro solamente son charlatanes de feria y desconocen lo mas básico de refrigeración.

La presión varía con la temperatura, con lo cual si el manómetro marca 60 PSI con 40°C de temperatura ambiente, marcará menos de 50 PSI con 28°C de temperatura ambiente. Entonces, cuando vean un "técnico" en aire acondicionado sin termómetro, salgan corriendo.

Con un termómetro con sonda y un manómetro se puede calcular la carga ideal. 

El método es sencillo, solo hay que saber leer y conocer las operaciones matemáticas básicas.

Se coloca el manómetro en la toma de servicio con el equipo encendido. Se coloca la sonda del termómetro en la línea de aspiración a unos 10 cm de la válvula, y se cubre todo con aislante térmico para que la medición no se vea afectada por la temperatura ambiente.

Los manómetros tienen una escala de temperatura para cada gas. Esa es la temperatura de saturación del gas a esa presión. TS. La temperatura obtenida en la linea de aspiración, la llamaremos TA.

Entonces: 

TA=TS --> exceso de gas.

Normalmente no es problema en equipos rotativos ya que disponen de separador de líquido. En equipos alternativos, vuela el compresor.

5>TA-TS>3 --> dentro de los valores ideales.

TA-TS>5 --> falta de gas.

Es sencillo. Pero no he visto todavía a ningún instalador que lo haga como debe ser.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 23, 2013)

Un AA trabajando bien evapora un poco por arriba de 0ºC , así que no habría forma de que la humedad se congele dentro de la cañería , por eso los "servi" no le dan importancia a la humedad , el tema es que la humedad junto con los gases refrigerantes viejos (F22) formaba ácido fluorídrico (ataca hasta el vidrio) y ácido clorhídrico-muriático. No se los gases actuales que combinación hacen con el agua.

Saludos !


----------

